

Google remembers all your passwords - pratyushag
http://tinypic.com/r/2uduzgl/5

======
kevinoconnor7
Why is this an issue? This security check doesn't require Google to know any
plaintext passwords, hash checking works just as well here. A fair amount of
places keep historic password records to prevent password reuse if they have
password expiration.

~~~
Quai
Error: The password "trustno1" is already in use by the account
jane.doe@gmail.com.

